# TS4k doomed platform ?



## te36 (Jun 14, 2002)

I was da ay 1 TiVo user - Tivo 1, then Tivo 3. I then moved to Win7/10 HTPC with streaming from browsers + Kodi. Now i tried TS4k, but it looks as if it was a doomed platform, and i was hoping for folks here to tell me i am wrong:

TS4k does not support frame rate switching. No dynamic frame rate settings, and no observed switching to 24fps in e.g.: Amazon Prime or Netflix or Kodi apps. When i watch a 24fps movie i want to see it without judder in 24fps on my projector. Likewise fpr 50fps european sourced material (DVD, TV etc). 

Likewise, no resolution switching. That too hurts. One of my Epson projector maxes out at 4k/30p, so i would want to have 1080p/50/60fps for sports and the like, but 4k then only at 24fps. No way to set that up.

Sure, other android boxes likely are not better (Nvidia shield was), but i am worried that the upgrade to Android 12 will provide that as standard, but TS4k will not upgrade to Android 12, whereas NVidia shield will.

Why no upgrade ? Because Tivo rightfully said they wanted to go away from Android given how Google tries to go for even more "Total World Domination" than they already have. So why invest more into TS4k.

Worst of course, streaming apps most likely will not support 4k/HDR on TS4k when they do support it with other boxes. Just because Tivo is late to the game and Apps on android are hacked @%*^$%. Right now i only have Prime, Netflix, Hulu and only have that problem with Hulu, but i fear there will be more.

So, as much as i would love to go with TiVo, i probably get more streaming quality from a Roku or aa Chromecast box. Not sure ;-(


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Prime, Vudu, Fubo, HBO Max, YouTube and Netflix support 4K and hdr on it. Apps like Cinema HD do too.


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

We have a small house 130 miles from Nashville and are considering TiVo Stream 4K so we can watch Prime, Vudu, Tubi, YouTube, Netflix, HULU etc. We do have broadband there and an LG smart tv with HDMI jacks. TiVo support says that is all I need. Any thoughts or suggestions to this greenhorn??


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

NorthwestTN said:


> We have a small house 130 miles from Nashville and are considering TiVo Stream 4K so we can watch Prime, Vudu, Tubi, YouTube, Netflix, HULU etc. We do have broadband there and an LG smart tv with HDMI jacks. TiVo support says that is all I need. Any thoughts or suggestions to this greenhorn??


TS4K (or any other Android streamer) should likely work for your needs. I use all of those on my TS4Ks without any issues.

Your smart TV may do some or all of this, also, depending on how new it is. I have zero experience with LG TVs, though. My last TV purchase was several years ago and it is no longer "Smart" because the manufacturer stopped providing updates for it.


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

$49 device vs $299 device with a $15/month service fee. The TS4K is just so much cheaper than a traditional TiVo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> $49 device vs $299 device with a $15/month service fee. The TS4K is just so much cheaper than a traditional TiVo.


and has nothing to do with being a DVR or tuning live TV from cable or OTA, totally different products, what's the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

The original post doesn’t like the TS4K. But with anything a person gets what they are willing to pay for.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, and an apple is not an orange.


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

TiVo said they want to move away from Android? What are they going to do? Run their own OS and beg all the streamers to port their apps to it? Good luck with that

Anyway, if that's true, it's a dead device. Luckily I only paid $30 for it.


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

I just wish there was a single Peanut glo-light remote for both TiVo DVR and Stream4k devices.


----------

